# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển thợ cơ khí lương cao

## tdbinhthuan

Nhựa Bình Thuận chúng tôi là một trong những công ty hàng đầu về ngành nhựa trong nước có khả năng cung cấp toàn diện cho khách hàng thông qua quy trình khép kín từ khâu thiết kế, chế tạo, chuyển giao công nghệ với quy trình đồng bộ chúng tôi luôn cam kết mang đến cho quý khách hàng sự hài lòng tối đa, các sản phẩm đa dạng, đảm bảo đúng tiến độ và với giá thành hợp lý nhất. Một số lĩnh vực kinh doanh của công ty bao gồm: Cung cấp máy móc: máy ép, thổi nhựa, tái chế nhựa, gia công khuôn mẫu ngành nhựa... Sản xuất bao bì công nghiệp, đồ xây dựng, đồ gia dụng, thiết bị chăn nuôi, khay ươm cây nông nghiệp và các thiết bị nuôi trồng thủy sản. Hiện nay do nhu cầu mở rộng sản xuất kinh doanh, Chúng tôi cần tuyển:

05 thợ cơ khí

Mô tả	
- Sửa chữa, chế tạo, hoàn thiện khuôn và chi tiết khuôn ép-thổi nhựa. 
- Sửa chữa, chế tạo chi tiết máy ép-thổi nhựa.
- Làm các công việc khác liên quan tới nghề nghiệp theo yêu cầu Công ty

Yêu cầu	
- Giới tính: Nam
- Độ tuổi: từ 18 - 35
- Lý lịch rõ ràng, có sức khoẻ, có ý thức kỷ luật tốt, không tiền án, tiền sự, không mắc bệnh xã hội.
- Người không có nghề sẽ được đào tạo
- ưu tiên cho những người đã có kinh nghiệm.

Quyền lợi	
- Người làm việc tại Công ty sẽ được hưởng đầy đủ quyền lợi theo quy định của Bộ luật lao động hiện hành
- Thời gian làm việc: hành chính
- Được trang bị bảo hộ lao động, đóng bhxh, bảo hiểm y tế đầy đủ. Cơm trưa tại Công ty
- Lương thỏa thuận + Có chế độ thưởng theo tháng,quý,năm.

Hồ sơ	
- Đơn xin việc.
- Sơ yếu lý lịch (có dán ảnh và xác nhận của chính quyền địa phương)
- Giấy khám sức khoẻ.
- Giấy khai sinh(có công chứng).
- Hộ khẩu photo (có công chứng).
- CMND photo ( có công chứng).

----------

shoptools

----------


## shoptools

Bên mình còn tuyển nữa không a ơi

----------


## LocKieu

Thanks bạn. hiện còn tuyển không bạn

----------


## khinentienphat

Công ty mình còn tuyển dụng không vậy chủ thớt ơi

----------


## thuhuong2301

Bên mình là một Công ty Nhà nước hàng đầu về lĩnh vực cơ khí.
  Hiện mình đang cần tuyển dụng kỹ sư cơ khí (làm việc ở Hà Nội - Bắc Ninh)
    - Tốt nghiệp chuyên ngành cơ khí, cao đẳng hoặc đại học (ưu tiên cơ khí chế tạo)
    - Kinh nghiệm 3 năm làm việc trở lên
    - Nắm vững các quy trình liên quan đến cơ khí chế tạo
    - Đọc hiểu bản vẽ, bóc tách được khối lượng vật liệu thì càng tốt
    - Có kỹ năng giao tiếp, đàm phán
    - Làm việc tại văn phòng, không phải dưới xưởng
    - Ưu tiên: biết lái xe, tiếng Anh
  Bạn nào quan tâm có thể nhắn tin cho mình trên forum hoặc alo: 0906 284 841

----------

